
ESPN uses map of China complete with nine-dash line, Taiwan, Arunachal Pradesh - andromeduck
https://shanghaiist.com/2019/10/10/espn-uses-map-of-china-complete-with-nine-dash-line-taiwan-and-arunachal-pradesh/
======
andromeduck
Purported letter that was sent to employees
[https://imgur.com/2pkIFNu](https://imgur.com/2pkIFNu)

You have likely seen the news that we made the decision to remove an app from
the App Store entitled HKmap.live. These decisions are never easy, and it is
harder still to discuss these topics during moments of furious public debate.
It's out of my great respect for the work you do every day that I want to
share the way we went about making this decision. It is no secret that
technology can be used for good or for ill. This case is no different. The app
in question allowed for the crowdsourced reporting and mapping of police
checkpoints, protest hotspots, and other information. On its own, this
information is benign. However, over the past several days we received
credible information, from the Hong Kong Cybersecurity and Technology Crime
Bureau, as well as from users in Hong Kong, that the app was being used
maliciously to target individual officers for violence and to victimize
individuals and property where no police are present. This use put the app in
violation of Hong Kong law. Similarly, widespread abuse clearly violates our
App Store guidelines barring personal harm. We built the App Store to be a
safe and trusted place for every user. It's a responsibility that we take very
seriously, and it's one that we aim to preserve. National and international
debates will outlive us all, and, while important, they do not govern the
facts. In this case, we thoroughly reviewed them, and we believe this decision
best protects our users.

------
tomohawk
ESPN is owned by Disney, and Disney has no problem collaborating with the CCP
by spreading their propaganda.

